# 2014 PSE Fullthrottle



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

2014 PSE Fullthrottle, 29" draw, 60-70 lb, comes with quiver and rest (sight negotiable) fastest bow ever produced, bought new in April of last year, selling to buy a new bow. must sell $850 OBO. Thanks


----------



## drsx (Sep 8, 2010)

Why you selling? What are you getting to replace it?


----------



## bow hunter (Sep 11, 2007)

I get a new bow every year so its time for a new one. I'm probably getting the PSE Decree HD


----------

